# Light fixtures in Grand Central Terminal...



## Knopka (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, yes, yessss! I finally made it to the city :smileys: ! These are just snapshots of lights fixtures in Grand Central Terminal in New York City. I'll be posting a few more pics in General Gallery tomorrow...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow! the first one is awesome!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 16, 2005)

these are great and so in focus!  nice idea!


----------



## Knopka (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, Alex & Taralyn !


----------

